# CHECK THIS OUT!!!



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Guy's havent been on here for a while (been trying to forget and concentrate more on DH)....
I wanted to share some info, the other day I bought a spell it has hundreds of genuine reviews of this spell working. I do believe in spells etc... so thought i'd give it a shot, i mean wha harm can it do. I only bought this a few days ago and it says between 2-9 months you shall be pregnant or have had your baby, no matter what the problem.
I have posted the link below for all of you who are interested in buying this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fertility-Spell-Son-BABY-BOY-Mia-x-/200488604742?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item2eae0d5446

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would think i wouldnt waste my money but her feedback is good   any news when your treatment starts leighsa?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Miriam, it's only £7 so doesnt cost anything really, i do believe so think it's well worth a go, cant do any harm after all. I have heard absolutely nothing from the clinic, to be honest i think it's disgusting, unless you call them you will never know where you are. in 18 months I have had not 1 phone call from them.

28th Of this month (7 days) i would of been on the list exactly 18 months = Reach top of the list.
So im just waiting for a letter or a phone call any day now, unsure how they will let me know, so will wait and see.
Hows ya little one bet she is all grown up now

xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this i just looked now at the site i must say i am so tempted to 
give it a try , It cant hurt can it


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Ebonie, How are you its fab it costs so little and my thoughts are why not try it, after reading all the reviews!
I recieved in the post a little Black cat (can be anything) which Mia the witch had cast a spell over, then I had to place 6 Silver coins (of any currency) in a plastic bag and leave under the stairs or in the attic. I placed mine under the stairs.... 25 Hours after doing that I had to recite a spell which Mia (the witch) had asked me to recite.
After 24 hours i did the spell, having to do this with a candle & a mirror facing in the West direction....

Its as easy as that!!!! Im just waiting now to find out im pregnant. Lol...

The little charm which has had the spell put over it i have attached the a necklace and am wearing it daily, even to bed, lol

Im mean its as easy as that......
Let me know if you try it Eb' After all like you said wha harm can it do, and when it does work...... You have the little bundle of koy you have longed for.....



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Miriam I called the clinic today and they said that I have reached the top of list (after 18 months) and that I should recieve a letter with my planning appointment in the next few weeks and should be called in around about Sept.

xx


----------

